# Huntington WV Area



## Gimpy (Oct 16, 2002)

My Gameing Group is looking for new people (RPG, CCG, some minature games), and places to play.  Right Now we have 12 Players in 2 groups One for Ravenloft, One For Deadlands both games are saturdays.  We need some new blood, the Saturday game is ok, but we're looking for new things to liven up the group, Saturdays and Sundays are good for most players as well.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 17, 2002)

hey, i am from south point too!

 how...odd


----------



## Gimpy (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah South Point is far from any gameing area.  Even with Marshall University, A couple of Branches of Ohio University, and Different Ashland Colleges near by, theres only 1 RPG store Hobby Exchange, and 1-2 Minature gameing stores Danzig corridor and I heard about a place called Guildhouse Games(all sale 2ndly CCG's).  Both Danzig and Hobby exchange have an area for playing, but it is very small.


----------

